#   >  Yosan 2204

## 13

!       Yosan. -             .    .     ?
     .

----------


## 13

Yosan.     .

----------


## ALEKSEY30

,   ,  -

----------


## AiD

Yosan JC-2204 ,     ,     ,     ,      .....
 ,       ,  ,  ....

----------


## Vic*

+5                                         :Rolling Eyes:

----------

13

  ,    8 .

 AID

    5.
   .

----------


## nik-s-s

To AiD:
http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp/dw.php?sch_ae51xx.zip 
  Yosan

----------


## Andrey29

.,  -   (   ),   ,  .

----------


## Andrey29

.    ,   78+,   YOSAN.    ,    .

----------


## Ymjr

[quote="Ymjr"]  Yjsan.    -   ,   , .            ? 

,  ,   ,       .

----------


## ru9tr

?    -      :    .

----------


## Andrey29

?       ,    - .     (      )  :    .

----------

, RU9TR.

----------

Andrey29 !

-   .
   .

   ,
  .

 Yosan -2204,

    .

    .
      50  ,
   .

        ,        RA3TMO

----------

.   ,  ,   !           (   ).     .   (TX)   .

----------


## RA3AKF

> .      :       ? 
>   :      ?


 
MAYCOM-      
"VOL"  "SQ"   .  -    RU9TR, 
    ,   .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,   .  .       .


 .       ? 
,         
. ,  - ,   -   
 .      
 .

----------


## bizonn

.

----------


## bizonn

,    .
   -     .
.

----------

/. 
====================  ======
         .  .
        ,      
          .  
          .

       ,   
        ?   
            ?
       2.  

          ?

----------

?

----------


## ru9tr

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=7773&start=75

----------


## mvg

-       ?

----------


## Vovan_mail

> -       ?


 
www.vectorgps.ru/stuff/item_34.html

----------


## ut5vf

., .

----------


## lexklg

.

  .
   Yosan JC-2204  ALAN ML-145 (   )  . 
    FM ( )         ,   ( 15 ).      . 
   ,     10 ,       ,     (     ). 
       FM ,      ?
    ?

----------


## RA3PS

,      ,   .    2    100             ,   ,    .   IC401    10      .
               ,    ,    .      .

----------


## lexklg

Yosan JC-2204  .?

----------


## lexklg

> ,,   "".     .    .


   ,   13    ,    .    6      . ,   13    ?

----------


## ut5vf

6  13        .     .          .     .

----------


## lexklg

:     Yosan JC-2204 ( 6 )  ALAN ML-145 (   )          ?   ,     ,        ,    ?

----------


## lexklg

> .


 15  ,   1,3

----------

lexklg
 .
3-8 .   ...

----------


## strange

Yosan JC-2204 (,    )       .    .  ,     . -  ?  ,     6      4-.

----------


## melan

,   301      .

----------


## maks50

JC-2204.           ,    1  FM.     .  5 . .    . .

----------

